# Bleeding the clutch master cylinder and slave cylinder....having trouble....



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

So I need to bleed the clutch system on my car to get it moving......been puting it together for 2 years....so close!!!!!

So I bled my brakes, and went to bleed the clutch hydraulics.....but I couldn't get the clutch master to take any fluid. Is there a trick to this????? I figured if it was bad it would still take some fluid.

I open the bleed valve on the cylinder., then I press the pedal down and it drops strait to the floor, like it is sprung to be pulled to the floor. Then I close the bleed valve and pull the pedal up and nothing. I did this many times, didn't take a drop.

I need help.....please, any info or tips would be great. I read about a Motive power bleeder.....is this something I should look into?


----------



## URNVS (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you get anything figured out with your clutch issues, i have a mkllll vr6 with the same issue. the damn thing only has 49000 miles on it and the clutch is crappin out already and vw wont do anything for me. unfortionatly this will prob. be my last dub. i have owned 14 different vw's and audi's and had some nasty ones along the way. but this really soured me up, i went to bleed mine and and the peddle went slammin to the floor and now i cant get any peddle at all if anybody has any ideas please inlighten me before i torch it lol .................... thanks


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

I bought a new master ans slave cylinder. They will be here friday. I wanted to rule out that they may be bad, had been sitting up for a while. When I bleed them, and get it working I'll post about it.....


----------



## URNVS (Jun 2, 2010)

what is the bleeding procedure anyway????? i have built a 375 hp corrado but i cant bleed the clutch in my f-in gti what gives anyway.


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm really not sure about the bleeding procedure. My bently doesn't have any info on it.....WTF?????? I assume it is similar in concept to a brake master cylinder, but the bleed valve confuses me. Like I said, my parts will be in friday and I'll figure it out. 

I'm kinda disapointed though that no one has chimed in on how this is done. The seach function doesn't really work since there are no archived threads.......so how do you bleed a clutch master cylinder??? I'm sure someone knows........are you willing to take the 2 minutes and type it out?


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm curious myself so x2 on some more info. I will be doing a clutch install next week on an Audi B5 and want to change the slave cylinder while I'm at it. I've been having trouble with that bizznatch for some time now and want to solve this issue once and for all.


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

Reverse bleed is most likely the best way to bleed Hydro set up. 

I used this to bleed my clutch slave and master in one shot. I also used it to bleed my brakes. 
http://www.brakebleeder.com/index.p...oducts_id=16&zenid=fh7qjhbv98r0jmmc2qab30for5 

no need for a second guy. Good pedal and haven't had a problem so far. Best 80 bucks i spent


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks like a promising product diffidently worth a look.


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

turns out both the master and slave cylinder I had were bad. Got my new parts in today.....bled with no problems. 

I bled the master on my work bench. I put it in the vise, plumbed and filled the fluid reservoir, opened the bleeder screw pushed the master in, held it in and closed the bleeder screw, and let the master back out. just repeat this process until there is no more air coming out out the bleeder screw. once the master is bled, screw in the hydraulic line hanging it down to the floor(with master in the vise) and let it gravity bleed. once the line was bled, I screwed the slave cylinder onto it, opened the bleeder screw and let it gravity bleed.


----------



## URNVS (Jun 2, 2010)

i talked to a vw tech at the dealer today and he said that they are a wicked bitch to bleed. he told me that chances are my slave and master or either one are not bad. and to use a power bleeder and some toung bitting and it will go. hear is the thing, i talked to bahn brenner and i was pricing a clutch with them and i mentioned a very low peddle, along with the peddle sticking down when i first start the car and for a little while of driving, and then it comes out of it and returnes fully but still has a low peddle. they told me to try bleeding the clutch and i may get a better peddle and maybe buy a little more time with the clutch. so i come home the other night and give it a try. i am a tech at a boat marina, and prior to that i was a master tech on motorcycles,atv's and snowmobiles for 14 years so spinnin wrenches is nothing new to me just incase you where wondering so anyway, i was told to bleed the clutch the way you would a brake system, i had the ol' man AKA. my dad push the clutch down and i cracked the bleeder screw and then tightened her back up and from inside the car i hear the ol'man say, UUUUHH WHAT HAPPENED HERE, F-IN PEDDEL IS STUCK TO THE FLOOR. and as of tonight, 3 nights later it is the same way. i have tried everything i can think of, i brought home my power bleeder tonight and gave that a try real quick to see if i could make a differance but nothin yet. im gonna give it another try tomarrow afternoon when i get home from work. ...................... 2003 VW GOLF GTI VR6 6SPD EVERY OPTION INSIDE, 19 IN WHEELS, FULL TT EXAUST WITH SHOPPING KART SUSPENTION FOR SALE, 51646 MI. CLEANER THAN THE DAY I BOUGHT IT, NEEDS CLUTCH ATTENTION, GIVE ME 75 BUCKS AND YOU CAN TOW IT HOME:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

Eganx said:


> turns out both the master and slave cylinder I had were bad. Got my new parts in today.....bled with no problems.
> 
> I bled the master on my work bench. I put it in the vise, plumbed and filled the fluid reservoir, opened the bleeder screw pushed the master in, held it in and closed the bleeder screw, and let the master back out. just repeat this process until there is no more air coming out out the bleeder screw. once the master is bled, screw in the hydraulic line hanging it down to the floor(with master in the vise) and let it gravity bleed. once the line was bled, I screwed the slave cylinder onto it, opened the bleeder screw and let it gravity bleed.


 Good input :thumbup:


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

my master and slave were for sure bad. I bought them used on the vortex, was supposed to be good, slave is frozen, master wouldn't draw fluid from the reservoar. I got the master working, was a bunch of trash in it, but replaced it any way. 

The only suggestion I have it to remove the master and slave and bleed them on the bench. the clutch pedal is sprung so that the pedal is going to drop to the floor. if the master is pumped in with the bleeder screw open no fluid is being pushed to the slave. if no fluid is being pushed to the slave, the slave is not pushing on the clutch fork. the pressure put on the slave from the clutch fork is what pushes the slave back in and pushed the fluid back to the master making the pedal rise back up. so if thats not happening, your pedal will stay down. 

I like the idea of bleeding the system on the bench because I can see what is going on with everything. 





URNVS said:


> i talked to a vw tech at the dealer today and he said that they are a wicked bitch to bleed. he told me that chances are my slave and master or either one are not bad. and to use a power bleeder and some toung bitting and it will go. hear is the thing, i talked to bahn brenner and i was pricing a clutch with them and i mentioned a very low peddle, along with the peddle sticking down when i first start the car and for a little while of driving, and then it comes out of it and returnes fully but still has a low peddle. they told me to try bleeding the clutch and i may get a better peddle and maybe buy a little more time with the clutch. so i come home the other night and give it a try. i am a tech at a boat marina, and prior to that i was a master tech on motorcycles,atv's and snowmobiles for 14 years so spinnin wrenches is nothing new to me just incase you where wondering so anyway, i was told to bleed the clutch the way you would a brake system, i had the ol' man AKA. my dad push the clutch down and i cracked the bleeder screw and then tightened her back up and from inside the car i hear the ol'man say, UUUUHH WHAT HAPPENED HERE, F-IN PEDDEL IS STUCK TO THE FLOOR. and as of tonight, 3 nights later it is the same way. i have tried everything i can think of, i brought home my power bleeder tonight and gave that a try real quick to see if i could make a differance but nothin yet. im gonna give it another try tomarrow afternoon when i get home from work. ...................... 2003 VW GOLF GTI VR6 6SPD EVERY OPTION INSIDE, 19 IN WHEELS, FULL TT EXAUST WITH SHOPPING KART SUSPENTION FOR SALE, 51646 MI. CLEANER THAN THE DAY I BOUGHT IT, NEEDS CLUTCH ATTENTION, GIVE ME 75 BUCKS AND YOU CAN TOW IT HOME:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## URNVS (Jun 2, 2010)

Well boys i figured it out. i came home from work this afternoon and locked myself in the garage and told myself i wasent leavin till it drove out on its own. i tried bleeding it a couple more times and said screw it and pulled the master cyl. out and bench tested it. i put a hose on the inlet pipe and filled it with fluid and pumped the **** out of it and not so much as a drop came out the other end. so now i feel like a ass and i should have listened to you guys. so i proceded to take it outside and smashed with a hammer, i felt a little better about things after i did that. :thumbup: you know i have never had so many problimbs with a vw than this one, and its too bad because i like this one the most. every time i have a issue with this car i kick myself for selling my supra, but that thing was just a money pit. every time i got the kinks ironed out it needed tires again thanks guys for all your help and input.:beer:


----------



## dococ (Feb 22, 2008)

There's a DIY here that may help: 
DIY - Brake & ABS Flush ID3184085.pdf 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...T-VWvortex-DIY-posts.&p=65976436#post65976436 

You'll need a VAGCOM from what I read.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

dococ said:


> There's a DIY here that may help:
> DIY - Brake & ABS Flush ID3184085.pdf
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...T-VWvortex-DIY-posts.&p=65976436#post65976436
> 
> You'll need a VAGCOM from what I read.


For the record, this didnt work on my system. Tried another car...didnt do it on it either. 
Sucks.


----------



## prpl 2.0 (Dec 28, 2009)

took me and another person 2 minutes...leave the blead valve open on the slave and pump the clutch till fluid squirts out close it up, pump clutch a few times and hold to floor and open valve and repeat a couple times till air is out...just like doing a break line, i dont see how so many people just cant get that concept :screwy:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

prpl 2.0 said:


> took me and another person 2 minutes...leave the blead valve open on the slave and pump the clutch till fluid squirts out close it up, pump clutch a few times and hold to floor and open valve and repeat a couple times till air is out...just like doing a break line, i dont see how so many people just cant get that concept :screwy:


Not sure what you have but Ive realized that the mk4 stuff is harder to bleed for some reason.
Maybe thats their issue.
Or they have ABS stuff...that makes it a PITA too.


----------



## bjkroll (Dec 18, 2010)

I find it incredibly difficult for people to have so much trouble bleeding the hydraulics on these clutches. Its hydraulics, the principles are the same throughout ANY hydraulic system. I bought a "One man bleeder kit" for $5. Cheap? Yes. Does it work? Yes. A simple hose connects to the bleeder valve on the slave cylinder and connects to a VERY small bottle. Open the bleeder valve on the slave cylinder, and start pumping the **** out of the clutch pedal (by hand, as it might not return with no pressure). Bottle tops off, dump the old brake fluid, top off the resivour, and repeat. It is very time consuming and you probably waste alot of brake fluid (I refuse to reuse the stuff, its fairly cheap, and new is good) but it gets the job done. Simply repeat until NO air bubbles are present in the rubber line connected to the slave cylinder.


----------



## 914S (Jun 16, 2010)

*How to properly bleed that slave cylinder with sanity intact*

OK GUYS.....HERE is how its DONE. Bleed that slave cylinder fairly easily using this method...and it only costs about 15 bucks and you will have a tool you can use for a long long time

Yes I admit this one is a little bit of a PIA....the reason is because the slave is almost COMPLETELY compressed when it is sitting idle. This makes bleeding it a bit of a bitch...because its kind of hard for the thing to get started...meaning started from such a compressed state esp when bleeding it for the first time....MANY hydraulics behave this way when they are compressed as such...many x if you are able to get the piston off the bottom of its stroke within the hydraulic device...this allows room for the fluid to enter the piston area and allows AIR TO COME OUT ALSO.....and lets the fluid "get to work" for you hydraulically.....so if possible when you have a difficult to bleed ANYTHING HYdraulic....make sure it isnt bottomed out completely IF you can....

IF YOU CANNOT DO THIS....as we cant here very easily...aside from unbolting the trans and allowing like 10mm of space between the engine and trans.....we need to PRESSURE BLEED the sucker....

Here is what I just did....4hrs ago....after finishing the install of my trans after a clutch slave death.... I TRIED to open the bleeder and let the fluid simply drip out....BUT as we know....this doesnt really happen here now does it....Nope..

SO I busted out my trusty DUSTY ....>WEED SPRAYER...that i have setup for brake fluid bleeding duty.. I have this particular weed sprayer (Plastic)....equipped with nice adapters and such to allow me to bleed different things.... 

SO....I filled up the weed sprayer with about 16oz of fresh clean brake fluid (this is the only fluid of any kind that has ever gone into this weed sprayer since new) I had to pour in MUCH MORE than I actually needed because of the way the sprayer Picks up the fluid....

I opened the slve bleeder valve.....PULLED UP MY CLUTCH PEDAL OFF OF THE FLOOR....(IMPORTANT).... MUST BE OFF THE FLOOR..... Popped the top off the master resevoir....and pumped her up....... Then watched for movement... It takes about 3-4 minutes under some pressure...(NOT TOO MUCH NOW).... after a few minutes I notices fluid movement out of my master REZ.... it was dripping out... As soon as I saw this I closed the slave bleed nipple....and worked the clutch pedal with my hand

Lo and Behold I started to get some Pedal.... I DID NOT HAVE TO REPEAT THE PRESSURE BLEED AFTER THIS..... just kept working the clutch pedal and it pumped itself up nice and FIRM....

I syphoned off the excess fluid from the Rez with as mity vac and thats IT.....

I then put my trusty weed sprayer/Brake bleeder in the garage right next to my professional version of the same thing... Think its called "THE VACULA" its a device that looks like a bicycle pump along side of a vertical tank for CATCHING or PUMPING fluids of any type...funny I never used that thing yet......my Weedy is still kicking it after 12 yrs.....LOL

SO THATS IT GUYS.....and this actually applies to many if not all types of Hydro systems.... Remember.....if you are bleeding a hydraulic device....BE IT .....Brake Caliper....clutch Slave...or what have you.... REMEMBER....that if you are able to prevent that device from being TOTALLY BOTTOMED OUT.....you can bleed it MUCH MORE EASILY.....than if it is bottomed out....NOw I know thats not always possible.....BUT WHEN IT IS....you can usually just crack open the bleed nipple and let the fluid flow and do the job for you....its when they are completely bottomed that we see bleeding issues like this.

HOPE THIS HELPS.... Ive been doing it this way many years... Been wrenching as a "high-level Hobbyist" for almost 27yrs now....

Enjoy


----------



## eleazar1 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Use the brakes to bleed*

So, I'm resurrecting a dead post because I needed this info, and could not find anything to help me. 

This is what I did, and it worked very well, and it was almost free. 

What you need:
clear plastic hose small enough to fit tightly over bleeder screw, about 3 feet long

How to do it:
1. connect the hose between the driver's side brake bleeder and the slave cylinder bleeder screws. 
2. Open both bleeder screws (the slave cylinder needs to be opened several full turns).
3. open the brake reservoir. 
4. Slowly press the brake pedal. The brakes will bleed through the hose and into the slaver cylinder and back into the master cylinder and into the reservoir. 
5. Once you have filled the clutch hydraulics with fluid, shut both bleeder screws and remove the hose from the brake bleeder. 
6. Then bleed the slave cylinder as normal to remove any air in the system. 

I hope this helps somebody:beer:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Live!!! Damn you! 

Same here. Partial clutch issues. Bumping to look at later and for anyone else to lazy to look deeper.


----------



## Valeryrocks (12 mo ago)

Hey anyone have any ideas. I was driving one day and my clutch stuck to the floor. Since then I've replaced the slave cylinder and master cylinder but when I try to bleed the system it just keeps getting air bubbles...where could air be getting in there from?


----------



## Valeryrocks (12 mo ago)

Also, I thought it was fixed at one point so when I tried to put it in gear it jerked forward violently and wouldn't go into gear....what's that about? Could it be because of the air in the lines or does that sound like a different problem? Thanks any help is appreciated. Im a girl who knows nothing about cars fixing my car myself because I've paid 4 dudes to fix it and they just screw off and take my money. So I figured might as well do it myself! Was easy u til the air bubble problem!


----------

